# E.N. Mini-Games - Infinite: Epic Modern



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2005)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/shop/images/engs/product597/c1.JPG[/imager]Infinite: Epic Modern is the third in E.N. Publishing's series of d20 Mini-games.  This PDF is available for *$3.95* at the EN World GameStore.

[bq]Every generation tells tales of heroes... men and women with prowess and valor far beyond the norm. But although modern man prefers to think these tales and their protagonists as legends or exaggerations or outright lies, the truth is... giants still walk among us.

Welcome to _Infinite_, a minigame of Postmodern Pulp Adventure.

*Legends Live*. In _Infinite_, the line between man and myth, history and legend, is blurred. Many of the fantastic characters from myth and fiction have real-world counterparts.

*Evil Waits*. The Hidden Masters have lurked in the shadows for millennia, secretly manipulating all mankind for their own devious purposes. In return for absolute obedience, they offer their servants the greatest reward imaginable... eternal life.

*Heroes Arise*. In every generation, a handful of extraordinary men and women stand against the Hidden Masters, wielding powers and abilities that push the limit of human potential.

_Infinite_ presents new rules for advancing d20 Modern characters beyond twentieth level, creating heroes and villains who will forge legends of their own.[/bq]


----------

